

When will the Bitcoin bubble burst? - Jare
http://blog.ganxy.com/when-will-the-bitcoin-bubble-burst/

======
NicoJuicy
It won't.

As it gets more rare, the value increases (more power / bitcoin).

As it gets more "adult", it's harder to expand bitcoins (more people are
mining with specialized hardware), again, value goes up.

